# Throbbing pain down below?



## tel83 (Apr 14, 2009)

hello,

I'm 27+4 weeks pregnant with my second child and for the past 2 weeks i have had a throbbing pain in my left inner lip down below it is swollen and hurts when sitting or standing, if you could tell me what it could be and if there is any thing i can do about it would be most appreciated,
thank you
Tel83


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

It could be the start of a varicose vein there, if it continues, you need to see your gp,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## tel83 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you emilycaitlin, didnt know you could get them there    think i will see gp tomorrow before it gets worse.


----------

